# Live TV from Bolt to iDevice



## Daveb08 (Oct 7, 2015)

Haven't seen this definitively answered in any thread. 

1. Does the Bolt have the necessary equipment internally to send OTA HDTV to an iDevice without having to purchase a Mini or Stream, and

2. if it does, can the iDevice receiving the feed from the Bolt, use the Tivo App to use AirPlay to send the live TV signal thru an Apple TV connected to a second HDTV TV?

thanks in advance for your answers!


----------



## kisby (Mar 31, 2002)

And not just apple stuff, but Android, too! After all, there are more Androids.


----------



## mjcxp (Nov 22, 2013)

Daveb08 said:


> Haven't seen this definitively answered in any thread.
> 
> 1. Does the Bolt have the necessary equipment internally to send OTA HDTV to an iDevice without having to purchase a Mini or Stream, and
> 
> ...


The BOLT does not require a TiVo Stream or TiVo Mini and has the necessary equipment builtin to the SoC to accomplish this. I was able to stream a previously recorded TV show along with live TV from my TiVo BOLT to my 6S+ and then stream it to my Apple TV in a different room. It works quite well and I did not notice any particular lag. The BOLT does not have the ability to stream content from over cellular (OOH) yet.


----------



## Daveb08 (Oct 7, 2015)

Were you using the TiVo app on the 6s?


----------



## mjcxp (Nov 22, 2013)

Daveb08 said:


> Were you using the TiVo app on the 6s?


Yep


----------



## Daveb08 (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks for the replies! Think I'll give it a try. I already have a Romio OTA with an HDTV antenna and Apple TV in the man cave. Planning on putting the Bolt in the living room and saying good bye to Comcast. I suppose I could just get the Stream for the Romio, but I'm not keen on buying last years technology with the stream.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Hmmmm.... I have a Bolt and Two Roamio Pros. When I go into the setup of the app I'm not given the option to choose the Bolt as the streaming device. It only lists the two Roamio Pros. I wonder if it prefers real Streams over the Bolt becuase the Bolt cab only stream it's own content and not other TiVo's content?

Edit: It does show the Bolt, but only if the Bolt is the selected TiVo. If I select any others it's not on the list.


----------

